# One inch pitch block chain - mike cates, ca.



## mike cates (Sep 14, 2014)

*ONE INCH PITCH BLOCK CHAIN AVAILABLE in 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", and 1/2" INSIDE WIDTHS.* (1/2" INSIDE WIDTH CHAIN IS SHOWN IN PICTURES FOR REFERENCE AND NARROWER WIDTHS ARE ALL THE SAME SHAPE).

ABOUT ME: I am a long time Wheelmen member and have sold chain world-wide on The Wheelmen site for nearly 40 years and have helped get many antique bicycles back on the road again and completing numerous special restorations.

*USE THE CLICKABLE LINK RIGHT UNDER THE LAST PICTURE TO OPEN THIS DOCUMENT FOR ORDERING/PRICING/MEASURING INFORMATION* 

*PLEASE COPY AND PASTE THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION AND PICTURES INTO YOUR FILES FOR YOUR FUTURE REFERENCE*:

*Mike Cates
 2257 Cameo Road,
 Carlsbad,
 Ca. 92008
 (760) 473-6201*

*PHONE CALLS/QUESTIONS ALWAYS WELCOMED*

*BEST TO EMAIL ME DIRECTLY (NO TEXTING) AT cates0321@hotmail.com*















View attachment ONE INCH PITCH BLOCK CHAIN ORDERING INFORMATION.doc


----------



## mike cates (Sep 15, 2014)

*Clickable link to pricing/measuring/ordering information document of block chain*

*Since there is so much information, I posted a clickable link document right under the last picture to save space in my posting.


SO THERE ISN'T ANY CONFUSION, PRICING SHOWN ON THE WHEELMEN SITE AND IN THE WHEELMEN NEWSLETTER IS BEING UPDATED TO REFLECT MY NEW PRICING* 

Thank you,
 Mike Cates, CA.


----------

